# Amazing Grace - The Movie



## Puritanhead (May 7, 2007)

Amazing Grace - The Movie

Has anyone seen this movie about William Wilberforce?

1806 A.D.

 

1838 A.D.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (May 7, 2007)

Yes, it's very good.


----------



## SRoper (May 7, 2007)

It's a good, uplifting story, but as a movie it has some issues. I personally found the structure of the movie to be rather akward.


----------

